# Getting NCCER certified prior to Applying for apprenticeships?



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Colin M said:


> Hello I'm currently AD military with a little under 2 years left until I get out. I have the opportunity to take some workforce classes at a local community College and get some NCCER certifications (Core and electrical 1 and 2) is it worth it to get those prior to applying for an apprenticeship? Thanks!


No. You'll likely have to repeat the same curriculum after you join an apprenticeship. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Depends on how well with how you take to the studies. If math is hard for you it might help. I flunked HS chemistry then took it in college for an A. High School teacher was good at teaching I just did not know it.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

What is your current MOS? What location will you be living once discharged? Why would you not take advantage of the IBEW Helmets to Hardhats?


----------



## Colin M (Apr 15, 2021)

rlc3854 said:


> What is your current MOS? What location will you be living once discharged? Why would you not take advantage of the IBEW Helmets to Hardhats?


Yeoman so on the ADMIN side, currently stationed in DC and staying in the area in Northern VA. I actually just created an account for the Helmets to Hardhats today but I don't anyone who's used that so I wasn't sure if it was legit.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Colin M said:


> Yeoman so on the ADMIN side, currently stationed in DC and staying in the area in Northern VA. I actually just created an account for the Helmets to Hardhats today but I don't anyone who's used that so I wasn't sure if it was legit.


Research the area's IBEW Locals. Get as much information as possible for current requirements for entry. Use the time you have left to take math classes or refresher courses. It has been 45 years since I was in the Navy, at that time you could take courses through their education department. If this is still available take the basic electricity course to learn ohms law and then the advance course. These certificates are better than the others.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

TGGT said:


> No. You'll likely have to repeat the same curriculum after you join an apprenticeship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Hello @Colin M , not sure how your state works, but I think it's worth checking. I am doing the NCCER in Virginia through CATECH which can be done online. It's knocking out my 4 years of classes and yes I verified that it will count afterwards, so I will be able to take the test once I get 4 years on the job after. 

That means when I retire in 3 years, I will have all my apprenticeship schooling done. I just need to find a electrician to take me on for the on the job hours.

I think it shows commitment to becoming a electrician to your potential employer that you already have the classes knocked out and are not expecting them to pay for your schooling.









Charlottesville-Albemarle Technical Education Center


My Choice. My School. My Future.




www.catec.org





If CATECH apprenticeship accreditation is accepted in your state, you might want to switch to my school it's only $1025 a year which is far cheaper then any other school I have seen.

I guess the only caveat on that would be if your planning on joining a union. They would probably make you do the classes over? But you could always ask them if that is the case or not.


----------

